# Headlight deflectors for France



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We have a Renault Master 2006 are there any deflectors we need to fit before we venture to France. We suddenly remembered over the weekend that we put little black things on the Fiat but now we have the Renault we are not sure?

Thanks

Greenie :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We use these Greenie:-

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_172996_langId_-1_categoryId_165458

Only £7.99 from Halfords (Other makes available....)

First ensure your headlight lenses are glass though...

It's not legal to stick black tape over the lights these days, but I'm sure the boss will know that.

Enjoy your holiday,
John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

HurricaneSmith said:


> It's not legal to stick black tape over the lights these days, but I'm sure the boss will know that.


That's news to me John. :?

I hadn't thought about it (well, you wouldn't would you?) because Fiat headlamp protectors which are currently on sale come with little bits of black tape, and markings on the protectors so you know where to stick them.

Are you sure it's illegal - Fiat don't seem to realise if it is!! 8O 8O 8O

Dave

_(P.S. Greenie - have moved this to France Touring. I think you will get more responses there - let's see.)_


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Good question Dave.......

I built a sports car, and this July took it to Nurburgring with my eldest son.

Being tight fisted I put black insulation tape over the glass in the positions identified.

The night before setting off, I googled what I'd done and read that restricting the light was not the same as deflecting, and that it was an offence. I chickened out and bought the deflectors at Dover the following morning.

I suppose the honest answer to your question then is "I don't know; It's what I read on the WWW..........."

Sorry.........

Got to say though, driving The Ring was a memory for life.

John


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again

(I did the same - built three altogether, and drove one to Portugal. Great experience.)

Just got this from the AA legal advice site.

Quite a lot of it, but it mentions both deflectors and masks, so it would appear that black sticky tape is OK. The whole thing is a bit vague though! 8O :roll:

If you're driving to the Continent and using headlights then you must adjust the headlamp beam pattern to suit driving on the right so that the dipped beam doesn't dazzle oncoming drivers.

The legal requirement is to *'not cause dazzle to oncoming drivers' *rather than specifically to adjust/convert headlamp beam pattern so if it's only a short trip and you know you won't have to drive with lights on then conversion is not necessary. You can be delayed however or the weather can change suddenly so the AA recommends that you always adapt your headlights or at the very least take the means with you to do so.

Headlamp beam *converter *kits are widely available but don't leave headlamp conversion to the last minute, as a dealer may need to make the adjustment.

Modern high-intensity discharge (HID) or xenon headlights
These can't be adapted by applying an *external mask*. Fortunately, many feature an internal 'shutter' that can be moved into place by a screw or lever adjustment at the back of the headlamp unit. But some designs are less convenient and the dealer will need to make the adjustment.

Modern halogen-type headlamps
Some of these now require *external masks* of such complex design that motorists struggle to follow the instructions and work out exactly how and where the mask should be applied.

Check with the dealer or the car's handbook for advice - especially if your car has HID or XENON headlamps. Remember to remove the converters as soon as you return to the UK.

(My emphasis)

Dave


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Why doesn't ALL that seem to apply to foreign trucks over here? 

So far as I can see it is ILLEGAL for them to have any form of anti-dazzle whatsoever on UK roads.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I put some on mh 3 years ago From halfords, Hella, they are opaque not black. Never removed them and passed last 2 mots with them on.
Dave p


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I have the plastic Fiat headlight protectors with the black masking as supplied by Fiat.

I leave them on all the time


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Stanner said:


> Why doesn't ALL that seem to apply to foreign trucks over here?
> 
> So far as I can see it is ILLEGAL for them to have any form of anti-dazzle whatsoever on UK roads.


I believe they have vertically dipping headlights so it's not a problem either side of the Channel. :?

Have to say they don't seem to dazzle me any more than the frequent British car with one headlight illuminating the treetops. :roll:

Dave


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So do you use the same for Renault as you do Fiart? They look similar headlights but a bit longer at the side.

Greenie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes and No Greenie.

Same idea.

Probably different shaped bits of sticky black tape.

Almost certainly in a different position.

Not much help, but a dealer would probably know, or maybe even Halfrauds?

Dave


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

The Halford kits are universal fitting and you need to cut them to fit your particular lights there are instructions with them.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't ALL that seem to apply to foreign trucks over here?
> ...


Try driving back up the M.20 you can tell which trucks are going to dazzle straight into your mirrors just by looking at the reg plates.

They may have the means to re-adjust so as not to dazzle but few seem to use it.


----------

